# One of,if not best sermons I have ever heard.



## Average Joey (Mar 22, 2006)

http://216.119.94.165/media/sc031906.wmv

This is my pastor Mark Webb.It is hard not to show favoritism but I really find this to be one of the best sermons I have ever heard.I have even listened to some over at sermonaudio.com .


----------



## ANT (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing ... Downloading it now.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 22, 2006)

It is not hard to believe...Mark Webb is an exceptional preacher and pastor. I suggest all to listen to his stuff.


----------



## Average Joey (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trevorjohnson_
> It is not hard to believe...Mark Webb is an exceptional preacher and pastor. I suggest all to listen to his stuff.



Good to see you Trevor.When is your trip?


----------



## dswatts (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow!! Incredible sermon. I finally had the time to listen (been in the hospital w/pancreatitis the last 8 days), and I was so blessed by this message.

Y'all are sure blessed by having this man's ministry there in MS!

Let me know where I can find more of his preaching!

God bless,

Dwayne


----------



## blhowes (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dswatts_
> Wow!! Incredible sermon.


 --- Listening now ---


----------



## Irishcat922 (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow that's a big Pulpit!:bigsmile: I'm listening now.


----------



## Augusta (Apr 8, 2006)

That was awesome!


----------

